# Shut Off Router/Modem When Not In Use?



## Amie (Sep 25, 2006)

Should I shut off my router (AirPort base station) and modem when I'm not using it? Will it hurt anything to shut it off every night when I go to bed and turn it back on the next day, re-syncing the router and modem every time? The reason I do this is because: 1) security reasons  I don't want my signal floating around out there if I'm not even using it, making it more susceptible to "snoopers"; and 2) the router gets really warm sometimes, so I just feel safer sleeping with it shut off.


----------



## barhar (Sep 25, 2006)

You do not have to turn OFF the Airport Base Station, ABS, when not using it. If you do want to turn it OFF for the evening, till morning - purchase an AC timer.

Turning ON / OFF the ABS daily, will not 'hurt' it.

'I don't want my signal floating around out there if I'm not even using it, making it more susceptible to "snoopers";' - if you mean - accessible by others, then configure the ABS to only allow access by your Mac(s), and / or other computer(s).

'... the router gets really warm sometimes, so I just feel safer sleeping with it shut off.' - warm is one thing, hot is another. Just make sure the ABS is properly ventilated.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Sep 26, 2006)

my dad has been turning his router and modem off when not in use for as long as he has had them, and that can mean several times a day, and has never had any problems.  in fact, in the same time peroid, a buddy of mine that never turns them off has gone through a couple routers and modems.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 26, 2006)

Just as a side note, I haven't turned my router or modem off in 4 years.  They're warm to the touch, but function absolutely flawlessly.

There is absolutely no harm in leaving them on 24/7.  There's also no harm in turning them off as well... it's all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Amie (Sep 27, 2006)

Great! Thanks a lot for the replies and clarification. As usual, you guys are a big help.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 27, 2006)

As you can tell by the warmth - those things are using power all the time.  And their power converters use power too.  To reduce power consumption, I put the router, modem & printer on the same power bar as my computer, and try to remember to turn off the power bar after I shut down the computer.


----------

